# So What Has Happened To All The People That Used To Go On The Chat



## matho (1/4/11)

So i found that there were people on the chat about 2 years ago and since then i have had a really good time chatting to fellow brewers and sharing a laugh (especially those legendary friday and saturday nights). Well i had a 2 week break from it and came back to find it very quiet, Where has everyone gone?


cheers matho


----------



## Screwtop (1/4/11)

matho said:


> So i found that there were people on the chat about 2 years ago and since then i have had a really good time chatting to fellow brewers and sharing a laugh (especially those legendary friday and saturday nights). Well i had a 2 week break from it and came back to find it very quiet, Where has everyone gone?
> 
> 
> cheers matho




It's FriBeerDay Matho, be vewy vewy carefull :lol:

Just about to have my first!

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/11)

Screwy told me to fcuk off and I've been too scared to return :lol:


----------



## matho (1/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Screwy told me to fcuk off and I've been too scared to return :lol:



he tells everyone to f**k off not just you mate


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/11)

My Mum told me not to chat to strangers online.


----------



## bconnery (1/4/11)

BribieG said:


> My Mum told me not to chat to strangers online.


 :icon_offtopic: 
I didn't actually watch the show but Jimeoin had a great quote about online things the other day. He said (not an exact quote):
"Young people are such high achievers these days. I was chatting to this 14 year old girl online the other night and turns out she was already an undercover detective..."


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/11)

It would be good to have a few more on the chat. brewers that is not 14 year old girls.


----------



## Tony (1/4/11)

BribieG said:


> My Mum told me not to chat to strangers online.



HTFU princess.......... your not ready for saturday night pissed night chat yet 



bconnery said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> I didn't actually watch the show but Jimeoin had a great quote about online things the other day. He said (not an exact quote):
> "Young people are such high achievers these days. I was chatting to this 14 year old girl online the other night and turns out she was already an undercover detective..."



GOLD!

I love Jimeoin..... one of the best!

Im usually there but lately have been very busy with 17 hr days at work and a new puter that plays games.

I have logged in a cuple times through the week and all dead! 

will log in now


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/11)

Nothing wrong with chatting with 14 year old girls as such, but what could you be bothered to say to them? Hey how about that Justin Beaver or whatever guy? Maybe someone could write "Talking to 14 year old like girls like for like Dummies, like" :icon_cheers:


----------



## matho (1/4/11)

we used to have a 14yo on there all the time but chappo hasn't been seen for a while


----------



## bconnery (1/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> It would be good to have a few more on the chat. brewers that is not 14 year old girls.


What if they are 14 year old girl brewers?
If they can be undercover detectives...


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/11)

bconnery said:


> What if they are 14 year old girl brewers?
> If they can be undercover detectives...



We have Bonj, does that count :lol:


----------



## bconnery (1/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> We have Bonj, does that count :lol:


Don't be silly. He's older than 14, hardly brews at the moment and isn't an undercover detective...


----------



## michael_aussie (1/4/11)

I tried to open CHAT ... (I didn't even know it existed before).....
It crashed .. i think from Java....
something about a "sandbox resource"


----------



## matho (1/4/11)

bugger you can got to www.efnet.org and in the top left corner log on to #ahb


----------



## BjornJ (1/4/11)

just tried going to the "chat" link for the first time.
Just comes up saying "required plug-in is not installed" and no link to install whatever is missing.
Maybe it just doesn't work in Chrome?


Bjorn


----------



## bradsbrew (8/4/11)

Looks like chat is empty again. C'mon fellas its friday chat night.


----------



## Siborg (8/4/11)

There's chat?


----------



## michael_aussie (8/4/11)

Siborg said:


> There's chat?


up the top... between gallery and calendar.. it doesn't work for me .. and others


----------



## InCider (8/4/11)

Just died for me again too... as good as facey chat! :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (8/4/11)

InCider said:


> Just died for me again too... as good as facey chat! :lol:




Youve been blocked Incider


----------



## Silo Ted (8/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Youve been blocked Incider



Must be hard to breathe in there


----------



## haysie (8/4/11)

Worked for me. I met Silo and Brad in the same room............ no milk crates of course.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/4/11)

There were milk crates. 

But Brad's were stolen.


----------



## [email protected] (8/4/11)

I've been clicking on chat randomly for a couple of years and it's never worked for me. I thought it was just an unused bolt on piece of the forum...

Booz


----------



## Screwtop (8/4/11)

Use it regularly but tonight can't open chat.

EDIT: Just logged in ok using www.efnet.org Type in your username in the nick and #AHB for the Channel

Screwy


----------



## donburke (8/4/11)

Screwtop said:


> Use it regularly but tonight can't open chat.
> 
> EDIT: Just logged in ok using www.efnet.org Type in your username in the nick and #AHB for the Channel
> 
> Screwy




phil jones (the mouni) hacked it


----------



## InCider (8/4/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Youve been blocked Incider



Nah, your mum leaves the door unlocked for me.




Silo Ted said:


> Must be hard to breathe in there



PMSl!


----------



## michael_aussie (8/4/11)

Screwtop said:


> Use it regularly but tonight can't open chat.
> 
> EDIT: Just logged in ok using www.efnet.org Type in your username in the nick and #AHB for the Channel
> 
> Screwy



I tried that ... it wouldn't accept all the characters of my user name???

michael_au ==== only 10 characters.... is that my problem?? is my username too long??


----------



## kelbygreen (8/4/11)

it will shorten your username. I use chat threw xchat no problems here. Best to use a IRC client


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/4/11)

I use IceChat. It's a good program. Online now.


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/11)

phil jones (the mouni) is on Chat!


----------



## Screwtop (29/4/11)

So you're all watching the Royal Nuptuials eh! 

Call yourself brewers..............man up, ask SWAMBO's permission to leave the TV and get on chat!

Screwy

PS: Ross, BribieG and Shed101, you're excused :lol:


----------



## InCider (29/4/11)

Not all watching the nuptials! Some of us are using our time wisely... and fraggin' communists on gaming consoles... except PS3 owners!


----------



## Cocko (29/4/11)

Quick tip: Do not change your nick to a moderators name and drunkenly abuse the chat room...

They somehow know and are somehow watching!


h34r:


----------



## Margrethe (29/4/11)

We're watching Malcolm Douglas. 

Its a wonder how that guy didn't frag himself up seriously. I can't remember how many times he's either hurt himself, or put his boat on a bloody big rock or some other stupid shyte! 

I'll get on chat though...just coz I can.


----------



## DU99 (29/4/11)

Cruising the web..and a cold beer..mr's watching cable tele..NO WEDDING


----------



## yardy (29/4/11)

clicked on chat and i don't have the required thingy to be able to chat apparently


----------



## np1962 (29/4/11)

yardy said:


> clicked on chat and i don't have the required thingy to be able to chat apparently


Me neither, use www.efnet.org enter #AHB as the channel and away you go.


----------



## kelbygreen (29/4/11)

I been formating my computer but now I forgot the address to get into it.


----------



## mika (29/4/11)

There now and doesn't look so lively.


----------



## InCider (30/4/11)

mika said:


> There now and doesn't look so lively.



They come and they go just as quick!


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/11)

So, where the fcuk are you all tonight. You deo DB

Screwy


----------



## gava (20/5/11)

what server does the chat run on?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/11)

irc.prison.net #ahb


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/11)

Aaahhemm!


----------



## philjones (3/6/11)

Screwtop said:


> phil jones (the mouni) is on Chat!



what did you call me ?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/6/11)

philjones said:


> what did you call me ?


Ha ha is this a joke? And are you a metal fabricator?


----------



## philjones (3/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Ha ha is this a joke? And are you a metal fabricator?



i'm not a fabricator, even if i tell you i am, and my business card says i am, 

i am just a ****


----------



## bradsbrew (3/6/11)

philjones said:


> i'm not a fabricator, even if i tell you i am, and my business card says i am,
> 
> i am just a ****


 :lol: :lol: gold


----------



## Screwtop (3/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: :lol: gold




Megalo Hrisos! :lol:

Now get on chat tonight ya pustis!


----------



## InCider (3/6/11)

Chat scares me! :lol: 



> [19:12] <+Ducatiboy> I am only gay on Tuesdays


----------



## kelbygreen (3/6/11)

if that scares you try being there on tuesdays lol


----------



## InCider (3/6/11)

What's it like Kelby? :lol:


----------



## bconnery (3/6/11)

> [19:12] <+Ducatiboy> I am only gay on Tuesdays


I knew there was a reason we always have the swaps on Saturdays...


----------



## InCider (3/6/11)

bconnery said:


> I knew there was a reason we always have the swaps on Saturdays...



You know there's 7 Tuesdays in a Ducatiboy Stu week?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/11)

Fuckers...


If I want to be gay on Tuesdays, I god damn will be :lol:


----------



## matho (4/6/11)

It's quiet tonight where are you guys ( I'm looking at you chappo)


----------



## Screwtop (4/6/11)

matho said:


> It's quiet tonight where are you guys ( I'm looking at you chappo)




One my way, being a sober night I suspect it wont be as much fun as last night :lol:


----------



## InCider (4/6/11)

Screwtop said:


> One my way, being a sober night I suspect it wont be as much fun as last night :lol:



Just be happy it's not a Tuesday Mike!


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

gee, go in and have a look whos there....... the non poster trouble shooting squad!


----------



## kelbygreen (4/6/11)

you gotto be in for longer then 5 secs haysie lol nothing wrong with us just take out the middle man lol


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

kelbygreen said:


> you gotto be in for longer then 5 secs haysie lol nothing wrong with us just take out the middle man lol



i trust its all cosy in there kelby but I`ll take the ahb middleman (the members, the forum) any day of the week before hiding behind closed doors


----------



## kelbygreen (4/6/11)

yeah well chats for a good laugh and more a social meet then to post stuff on here. Plus every one knows everything here so why should I bother? I say something here and some one has to contradict it. I do things my way I like it so others can figure it out.


----------



## matho (4/6/11)

no haysie no closed doors just alot of pissed talk


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

kelbygreen said:


> yeah well chats for a good laugh and more a social meet then to post stuff on here. Plus every one knows everything here so why should I bother? I say something here and some one has to contradict it. I do things my way I like it so others can figure it out.



Thats AHB isnt it, there is no right way, a discussion, YOU take from it what you will, if you believed everybody your brewhouse would be a shithouse. You should bother to pass on some good knowledge personal experience.


----------



## matho (4/6/11)

haysie,
the chat is for fun and a good laugh, thats whats good about it


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

matho said:


> haysie,
> the chat is for fun and a good laugh, thats whats good about it



i never said it wasnt matho a good laugh :unsure:


----------



## kelbygreen (4/6/11)

yep your right haysie. no personal attack just as you say there is no right way. I have moderated and owned a few forums in the past and its always the same. But have found out some people may do it this way some people may do it that way and I have found a way to use both to make it easier. Them people may find there way easier and the others and mine not so but in the end we all produce the same thing no matter the way we go about it. 

The chat isnt for every one but the blokes in there are great guys it can get messy and it will get messy but its all in good fun. Its a home brewing site if you expect them to be all sober then go to a christian site lol


----------



## matho (4/6/11)

clang


----------



## kelbygreen (4/6/11)

keep your arse on matho lol


----------



## Bandito (5/6/11)

Geez, get a room guys and make out or something!

Its 5am here and been seeing tumbleweeds roll past for hours! Are there any serous drinkers here or what? Bradley come join!

I'm so bored I'm going to go shave my head with a razor.


----------



## Bandito (5/6/11)

:beerbang:  :super: :drinks: Head is shaved - I guess I am the only one still drinking since last night and still going strong! 

Breakfast beers all round!


----------



## yardy (5/6/11)

Bandito said:


> *I'm so bored I'm going to go shave my head with a razor.*






Bandito said:


> *Head is shaved*




it never happened until we see a pic burrito


unless that's you in your avatar, if it is, you should probably get off the crack for awhile 



edut: whorenduss speeling.


----------



## Bandito (5/6/11)

I wouldnt touch that with a 30 foot mash paddle!


----------



## goomboogo (5/6/11)

Was the razor fully automated?


----------



## matho (5/6/11)

Did you get over that regurgitation issue bandito


----------



## InCider (5/6/11)

I'm as bald as ya mum, but I don't shave and drink... I end up looking like Norman Gunston!


----------



## yardy (5/6/11)

drink shave....bloody idiot.


----------



## Bandito (5/6/11)

matho said:


> Did you get over that regurgitation issue bandito




Yea, must have been that easy orf Bam shower cleaner I used yesterday - that shit stinks!. Been up for around 24 hours and closing in on finnishing a slab, just got back from fishing.

I wouldnt touch the other replys with a 40 foot mash paddle.


----------



## yardy (5/6/11)

Bandito said:


> Been up for around 24 hours and closing in on finnishing a slab



you live life on the edge man, that's like almost a stubbie an hour


----------



## Bandito (10/6/11)

I would not recommend it as its the opposite of responsible drinking - I was absolutely smashed by number 24! Luckily I only do it on special occaisions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/11)

Damn the CIA for creating facebook.... the feckers


----------



## Bandito (10/6/11)

On the upside, I think I am ready for the flight to England for the ashes! If I was any good at cricket I would get on the sqad no trouble! Boonie's on the selection comittee


----------



## goomboogo (11/6/11)

Bandito said:


> On the upside, I think I am ready for the flight to England for the ashes! If I was any good at cricket I would get on the sqad no trouble! Boonie's on the selection comittee



You'll have to keep training. Boonie drank twice the amount and in less time. Don't worry though, the Ashes are still some time away so plenty of drinking time between now and then.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/6/11)

Chat's a little quiet right now


----------



## Screwtop (1/7/11)

??


----------



## yardy (1/7/11)

i'm there


----------



## Cocko (1/7/11)

Chat is for the weak!

h34r:


----------



## yardy (1/7/11)

eat a dick


----------



## Screwtop (1/7/11)

Funniest bunch of brewers ever, love Fri nights - farking hilarious, thanks all!

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (1/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Funniest bunch of brewers ever, love Fri nights - farking hilarious, thanks all!
> 
> Screwy




I am scared of chat, hows it work?


----------



## matho (2/7/11)

Typical, had a mate over last night and couldn't join in last night when it was busy in the chat. Tonight it's very quiet


----------



## Tony (2/7/11)

im goin in


----------



## matho (2/7/11)

excellent


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/11)

Tony said:


> im goin in



Well I was going to until  .  

Actually I am about to go camping in the back yard with the kids. I think I spent more time setting up the tent than they will spend in it tonight.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/11)

This thread is the new chat, obviously. The old chat was sooooo 2010.


----------



## Screwtop (2/7/11)

Few in there atm


----------



## Tony (2/7/11)

mmmm its need to be blinged......... its actuually Sooooo 2001 !!!


----------



## matho (2/7/11)

more like its soooo 1978 :lol:


----------



## raven19 (2/7/11)

matho said:


> more like its soooo 1978 :lol:



Born in 78 and chatting now!


----------



## hirns (5/7/11)

Internet Explorer and FireFox both crash when I hit the chat link? Has anyone else experienced this problem?



Hirns


----------



## Tony (5/7/11)

nope


----------



## matho (5/7/11)

hirns said:


> Internet Explorer and FireFox both crash when I hit the chat link? Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hirns



Sounds like there is something screwy with your java, maybe try and re install your java 

Cheers matho


----------



## hirns (5/7/11)

matho said:


> Sounds like there is something screwy with your java, maybe try and re install your java
> 
> Cheers matho



Thank's, updated Java, problem fixed :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: .


----------



## kelbygreen (5/7/11)

now you have to put up with the gay people in there


----------



## matho (5/7/11)

kelbygreen said:


> now you have to put up with the gay people in there



Oh be nice


----------



## kelbygreen (5/7/11)

lol I am always nice


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Sofcocks! all sittin on the sofa with mummy, it's Friday night FFS!!!!!!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/7/11)

theres a couple on tonight!!!


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Its all turned to shit, thanks to heavy handed moderation of chat FFS. The last bastion of free speech on AHB

YISKIN!


----------



## clean brewer (8/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Its all turned to shit, thanks to heavy handed moderation of chat FFS. The last bastion of free speech on AHB
> 
> YISKIN!



Hey mate, how are you? Love ya work still..... :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

clean brewer said:


> Hey mate, how are you? Love ya work still..... :lol:




G'day mate,

Great to hear from you, hope all is well for you!

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (8/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Great to hear from you, hope all is well for you!
> 
> Screwy



Mate,

Gotta try get to yours when I can, still on a Friday binge?


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

clean brewer said:


> Mate,
> 
> Gotta try get to yours when I can, still on a Friday binge?




Absolutely, one day per week is the rule, prepared to alter things to suit, far too long since last drinks.

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (8/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Its all turned to shit, thanks to heavy handed moderation of chat FFS. The last bastion of free speech on AHB
> 
> YISKIN!




What happened?

Was it something I said?


----------



## kelbygreen (8/7/11)

yes its all your fault cocko


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Cocko said:


> What happened?
> 
> Was it something I said?




Sorry mate, most definitely not. The guys responsible may choose to respond if they have the balls to explain. 

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (8/7/11)

kelbygreen said:


> yes its all your fault cocko



I knew it... God I am a terrible person. Sorry Screwy!

Just wanted to have some _serious_ discussion about making beer, Don't know what went wrong... Maybe it was when Stouts came into it...

Not sure.


h34r:


----------



## TasChris (8/7/11)

sorry mentioning stouts was my fault


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Cocko said:


> I knew it... God I am a terrible person. Sorry Screwy!
> 
> Just wanted to have some _serious_ discussion about making beer, Don't know what went wrong... Maybe it was when Stouts came into it...
> 
> ...






TasChris said:


> sorry mentioning stouts was my fault




You two know how serious Fri night chat can be, FFS don't take things so lightly in future.................especially re Stout.


----------



## TasChris (8/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> You two know how serious Fri night chat can be, FFS don't take things so lightly in future.................especially re Stout.



You asked me questions about my stout


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

TasChris said:


> You asked me questions about my stout




Thats it then it's all your fault :lol:


----------



## Cocko (8/7/11)

I '_was_' drinking stout.. down the sink it goes...

**** it.


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Cocko said:


> I '_was_' drinking stout.. down the sink it goes...
> 
> **** it.




Looked in the fridge, bottle of Mad Brewers Noir Stout. Thought about tipping it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but then !!


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> The guys responsible may choose to respond if they have the balls to explain.
> 
> Screwy


----------



## kelbygreen (8/7/11)

it was me I screwed you crown seal off  . Nar fucks me but the chats not the same without you mofo


----------



## Murcluf (8/7/11)

Is there a chat function on this site???? :huh:


----------



## Cocko (8/7/11)

Murcluf said:


> Is there a chat function on this site???? :huh:




Apparently so, but Phil Jones is the moderator....


----------



## jyo (9/7/11)

Cocko said:


> Apparently so, but Phil Jones is the moderator....



Cocko's mum is the moderator


----------



## jaikai (9/7/11)

Had a look meself last night... 1st thing I saw was a member blowin it cause of a little arguement... then kelby called me a c**t.

Felt right at home at that point


----------



## donburke (9/7/11)

Cocko said:


> Apparently so, but Phil Jones is the moderator....



the mouni


----------



## bonj (9/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Sorry mate, most definitely not. The guys responsible may choose to respond if they have the balls to explain.


I set the +m moderated flag on the chat for about a minute, due to personal attacks directed at me by another chat member. I also kicked said member off the chat.

The personal attacks directed at me were the fallout from a prior legal dispute between myself and the other member. This dispute has until now been conducted completely out of the public eye. He chose to make it public, so I put a stop to it. 

If he wants to make it public, I can post the entire email record and let the public decide for themselves, but I can assure you that I am backed not only by the laws of the land ( and the laws of all signatories to the Berne Convention), but also moral and common decency.

But you don't come on here attacking me, when you know the full story yourself, and have chosen by inaction to encourage the blatant bullying against me.


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/11)

Bonj said:


> I set the +m moderated flag on the chat for about a minute, due to personal attacks directed at me by another chat member. I also kicked said member off the chat.
> 
> The personal attacks directed at me were the fallout from a prior legal dispute between myself and the other member. This dispute has until now been conducted completely out of the public eye. He chose to make it public, so I put a stop to it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the explanation.........................

Can I please say again. I DON"T CARE ABOUT YOUR ISSUES WITH EACH OTHER! Don't care, don't want to know, couldn't give a shit. (Read this line again please) When on chat leave it at the door please. 

We have a lot of fun in chat, talk a lot of crap and heap shit on each other all in jest. FFS there's enough chest beating and pissing contests in the forums.

For anyone to be kicked off because two of you are having a bitchfight is just wrong !

Screwy


----------



## bonj (9/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> For anyone to be kicked off because two of you are having a bitchfight is just wrong !


FOR THE LAST TIME. IF *YOU* WERE KICKED, IT WAS *NOT* BY ANY CHANNEL OPERATOR. IT WAS DONE AUTOMATICALLY BY THE SERVER BECAUSE WHILE THE +m FLAG WAS SET, YOU TRIED TO POST ON THE CHAT TOO MANY TIMES. 

I have only ever, and will only ever be fully truthful. If you want someone to blame that isn't yourself, then you can blame me for setting +m on the channel. I can live with that, just as I have to live with the small number of people that won't support a friend when they have been unlawfully wronged.

If you wanted this to end, perhaps you should not have dredged it up on the public forum.


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/11)

Bonj said:


> I have to live with the small number of people that won't support a friend when they have been unlawfully wronged.
> 
> If you wanted this to end, perhaps you should not have dredged it up on the public forum.



As I said in response to your email months ago. Don't ask me to support one of my friends over another, I DON"T CARE WHAT YOUR ISSUES ARE WITH EACH OTHER thats for you two to deal with.

So now that it was all my fault, sorry to you both, please accept my apologies.

Screwy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/11)

Can I have a toasted cheese sandwich please...


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Can I have a toasted cheese sandwich please...




Could make you elephant balls on toast if it wasn't a bakers holiday! :lol:


----------



## bonj (9/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> As I said in response to your email months ago. Don't ask me to support one of my friends over another, I DON"T CARE WHAT YOUR ISSUES ARE WITH EACH OTHER thats for you two to deal with.
> 
> So now that it was all my fault, sorry to you both, please accept my apologies.
> 
> Screwy


And as I said, the original issue has been settled. He seems to want to carry on a personal grudge against me by attacking me personally. I fail to see how it is my fault for using my operator powers to put a stop to that. Your inaction is indirect support for his personal attacks.

As I also said, I'm happy for him and me to ignore each other in the future, but I will not stand by and tolerate personal attacks.


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/11)

Bonj said:


> Your inaction is indirect support for his personal attacks.




You're loosing the plot :lol:


----------



## donburke (9/7/11)

of all friday night to not be on chat, i missed this one :unsure:


----------



## matho (9/7/11)

donburke said:


> of all friday night to not be on chat, i missed this one :unsure:



you didn't miss much don it was like 'wtf just happened' and that was it


----------



## Cocko (9/7/11)

matho said:


> you didn't miss much don it was like 'wtf just happened' and that was it




Agreed, you didn't miss anything Don.

I thought I would check out this 'chat' thing and I must say I was amazed and shocked!

I went there to politely talk about brewing and was shocked to find people using profanity and some where not even talking about brewing!

There was even, at one stage, mention of a female body part that should not be discussed outside matrimonial life!

Well I never...


----------



## matho (9/7/11)

Cocko said:


> Agreed, you didn't miss anything Don.
> 
> I thought I would check out this 'chat' thing and I must say I was amazed and shocked!
> 
> ...



:lol: absolute gold


----------



## michael_aussie (9/7/11)

this chat thing sounds like good entertainment


----------



## Murcluf (9/7/11)

Phillippe is a bit of a pick he won't let me join the chat


----------



## yardy (10/7/11)

bloody glad i didn't drop in for a chat, i hate confrontation h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (10/7/11)

yardy said:


> bloody glad i didn't drop in for a chat, i hate confrontation h34r:



:lol: :lol:


Wish HomeBrewDownUnder had a chat site Yard!

Screwy


----------



## yardy (10/7/11)

yeah. i'll mention it to Simon :icon_chickcheers: 





it seems the nanny state knows no bounds....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/11)

I still want my toasted cheese sandwich, you fuckers :angry:


----------



## yardy (10/7/11)

are your arms painted on


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/11)

Are you trying to give me a painting of a toasted cheese sandwich... :unsure:


----------



## yardy (10/7/11)

not at all


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/7/11)

I'll be buggered if I can actually work out how to get on  

Read simons post and downloaded Mirc, connected to austnet random au server, #ahb and got nothing.... looked like I created my own chat but not sure, is that how it works, one person starts and then the rest join? also what happens if you are on different servers?

Anyway it appears I'm IT challenged :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (10/7/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I'll be buggered if I can actually work out how to get on
> 
> Read simons post and downloaded Mirc, connected to austnet random au server, #ahb and got nothing.... looked like I created my own chat but not sure, is that how it works, one person starts and then the rest join? also what happens if you are on different servers?
> 
> Anyway it appears I'm IT challenged :icon_cheers:


Sounds like you did everything right, *except* it's irc.efnet.org not austnet.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/11)

working for me now, although I think it must be dinner time LOL


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/11)

Does that mean I get my toasted cheese sandwich :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/11)

irc.prison.net join #ahb

fuckers do a nice toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## InCider (11/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> irc.prison.net join #ahb
> 
> fuckers do a nice toasted cheese sandwich



Drop the soap!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/7/11)

Looks like I got my toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## dougsbrew (22/7/11)

is this chat thing working? 
i cant log in - gives this message - *** Banned: Temporary D-line 1440 min. - Blacklisted Proxy found. <_<


----------



## Ross (22/7/11)

dougsbrew said:


> is this chat thing working?
> i cant log in - gives this message - *** Banned: Temporary D-line 1440 min. - Blacklisted Proxy found. <_<



Who's been a naughty boy then....


----------



## bonj (22/7/11)

dougsbrew said:


> is this chat thing working?
> i cant log in - gives this message - *** Banned: Temporary D-line 1440 min. - Blacklisted Proxy found. <_<


That's a server side thing. The Blacklisted proxy sounds a bit suss.


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/11)

Ross said:


> Who's been a naughty boy then....




Don't bother it's now subject to participant Censorship!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## dougsbrew (22/7/11)

Ross said:


> Who's been a naughty boy then....




there were a few bad jokes, couldnt be that, and a words about our great priminister, maybe it was that.. :unsure:


----------



## Ross (22/7/11)

...definately the jokes LOL


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/11)

Just Bonj being a control freak again :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Ross (22/7/11)

It's all good Tony... come back in mate :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony (22/7/11)

??


----------



## Ross (22/7/11)

Tony, chat is rockin... get your ugly mug in here mate


----------



## Ross (22/7/11)

Tony, chat is rockin... get your ugly mug in here mate


----------



## Cocko (22/7/11)

It will never take off...

Please be aware that people swear and everything!


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/11)

Get in there, you're all as weak as piss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silo Ted (5/8/11)

something no workee for me. i post a couple of times, then no more comments. :huh:


----------



## dougsbrew (5/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> something no workee for me. i post a couple of times, then no more comments. :huh:




try a dissconnect from your internet connection - then reconnect. failing that reboot.


----------



## argon (5/8/11)




----------



## TidalPete (5/8/11)

Screwtop said:


> Get in there, you're all as weak as piss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah! the old Friday thingy!  :lol: 
Sorry Screwy, I have been drinking the last of my latest Roggenbier (6.62%) I had reserved for you but am now hoping to save the dregs just in case you rock up? :lol:
Of course, there is still my Vanilla Mocha Porter on tap if you get your finger out & (shudder) decide to travel to the verges of the Big City? 
Sorry again mate but AHB Chat gives me the crappers. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Silo Ted (5/8/11)

argon said:


>



I had the biggest dramas today with my ISP. Will probably write about it in details over the weekend. Basically they instructed my wife to destroy the wirelss connection on the router, then proceeded to tell her she needs to contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/11)

TidalPete said:


> Ah! the old Friday thingy!  :lol:
> Sorry Screwy, I have been drinking the last of my latest Roggenbier (6.62%) I had reserved for you but am now hoping to save the dregs just in case you rock up? :lol:
> Of course, there is still my Vanilla Mocha Porter on tap if you get your finger out & (shudder) decide to travel to the verges of the Big City?
> Sorry again mate but AHB Chat gives me the crappers. :lol:
> ...




TP, mate I would love to have a suck on your taps, your beers just keep getting better. Health has been the problem, just can't seem to get a clear run and get down to the coast. 

You really should join in on Fri night chat, it's total madness, never any seriousness which is a great breath of fresh air. 

Screwy


----------



## manticle (5/8/11)

Screwtop said:


> TP, mate I would love to have a suck on your taps



Your mother would be very upset with you Michael.


----------



## Screwtop (12/8/11)

manticle said:


> Your mother would be very upset with you Michael.




She (birth mother Manti) was a redhead and would be right behind me in the shit stirring dept. :lol:

C'mon Sofcocks!!!!!!!! go to www.EFnet.org then enter a username and use #AHB


----------



## manticle (12/8/11)

I mean the proposed sucking of another man's taps.

Not getting on chat but aiming to send you a bottle of the Young's bitter soon - this time with the wyeast equivalent of young's yeast. Just finishing off fermenting so conditioning and carbing to go first, then if things still taste good (they do now) then into the post she goes.

Actually my birth mother is a redhead as well.

Long lost bro?


----------



## matho (12/8/11)

where is everyone screwys on song and no one is around


----------



## barls (12/8/11)

argon said:


>


damn the techies secret is out, im going to have to wipe all of your memories


----------



## yardy (19/8/11)

well, where is every bastard


----------



## Newbee(r) (19/8/11)

manticle said:


> I mean the proposed sucking of another man's taps.



man taps

...


...and we wonder why there is a thread about all the people that used to go on the chat....


----------



## yardy (19/8/11)

where's Bonj and his big stick when you need him ?


----------



## matho (19/8/11)

yeah sometimes its good to have a mod on there


----------



## bonj (20/8/11)

yardy said:


> where's Bonj and his big stick when you need him ?


That's what she said!


----------



## TasChris (26/8/11)

Helloooooooo....................

Where are we all


----------



## Batz (26/8/11)

Why can I not access chat? Or perhaps you guys prefer I don't?


----------



## bonj (26/8/11)

Batz said:


> Why can I not access chat? Or perhaps you guys prefer I don't?


impossible to know without seeing the error message....


----------



## Silo Ted (26/8/11)

Use http://www.efnet.org/

Top right hand corner, type in your name, and below that #ahb


----------



## TasChris (26/8/11)

Batz said:


> Why can I not access chat? Or perhaps you guys prefer I don't?


I couldn't get on through AHB either, used link silo ted provided to get on


----------



## yardy (2/9/11)

chat room is a morgue


----------



## raven19 (2/9/11)

Hello good people?


----------



## Screwtop (3/9/11)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/9/11)

Bored! People, get on the chat.


----------



## raven19 (9/9/11)

The Raven is serving swill and cheap laugh's...


----------



## raven19 (9/9/11)

Close to 19 sheets to the wind...


----------



## donburke (16/9/11)

raven19 said:


> Close to 19 sheets to the wind...




bit of a challenge to get in nowadays, but once your in, your in like flynn


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/11)

Boring as batshit in here atm, need some of the regular shit throwers to liven things up a bit, Hey Donburke......... Neeh!


----------



## NickB (30/9/11)

C'mon Mike! Shit not need be thrown. Stirring, on the other hand. Well, ask TidalPete about that.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (30/9/11)

Is it working?

I am getting errors in FF. Tried IE and nothing.


----------



## ShredMaster (30/9/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Is it working?
> 
> I am getting errors in FF. Tried IE and nothing.



Same here... Is there any tricks to making it work?


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Is it working?
> 
> I am getting errors in FF. Tried IE and nothing.




Efnet.org


----------



## VBisGod (30/9/11)

Where  , Its a great place, similar to drinking alone.


----------



## BjornJ (30/9/11)

surely I must be doing this wrong?

I went to that site, entered my name in the top LEFT corner and #ahb in the below field.

this is what I get?


----------



## BjornJ (30/9/11)

yeah, got it working.
Had a space before the # in #ahb.

Looks about as flash as faxes and paper checks this thing.


----------



## VBisGod (30/9/11)

impressive stuff isnt it, watching,watching


----------



## raven19 (30/9/11)

Its on like donkey kong!


----------



## raven19 (30/9/11)

Still here rockin out!


----------



## Tanga (30/9/11)

raven19 said:


> Still here rockin out!



And if you've got your cock out we'll never know (thank god) =p


----------



## raven19 (1/10/11)

Not online thanks. :lol: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (1/10/11)

Tanga said:


> And if you've got your cock out we'll never know (thank god) =p


leave raven alone. he is only very small.


----------



## Amin (1/10/11)

Anyone else have trouble with chat in Chrome?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (1/10/11)

Amin said:


> Anyone else have trouble with chat in Chrome?



What sorta trouble?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (1/10/11)

Also, would it be so hard or wrong to just change the "chat" link to the proper address?


----------



## Amin (1/10/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> What sorta trouble?


Startup error, unable to load interface. I'd copy pasta the phrase but it won't let me highlight it for some reason. I;ve got it to work once or twice but I usually get this.


----------



## yardy (3/11/11)

doesn't anyone chat on a school night


----------



## Silo Ted (3/11/11)

just use efnet ya fuk'n spastics


----------



## Silo Ted (3/11/11)

*http://www.efnet.org/*


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> just use efnet ya fuk'n spastics



What channel ST?


----------



## Silo Ted (3/11/11)

#ahb


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

Sound easy enough!

I will try tomorrow....

Cheers!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## TasChris (3/11/11)

Not a big fan of efnet its a bit cheap and nasty, have a try with

http://www.ethernet.org/

a lot more bells and whistles and more visualy pleasing 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

TasChris said:


> Not a big fan of efnet its a bit cheap and nasty, have a try with
> 
> http://www.ethernet.org/
> 
> ...




I am not gonna click that BUT absolutely love your style!

*Tilts hat*


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

yardy said:


> doesn't anyone chat on a school night




And leaves without chatting..... Umm...


----------



## yardy (5/11/11)

Cocko said:


> And leaves without chatting..... Umm...



sorry cocko, didn't see your moniker anywhere so i split


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (18/11/11)

am i the only sad dude on here?


----------



## matho (18/11/11)

yes, yes you are


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (18/11/11)

... so sad


----------



## matho (18/11/11)

now its just gone too shit


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

C&^Nts.


----------



## yardy (18/11/11)

get on the chat you fuckbags :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko (19/11/11)

matho said:


> now its just gone too shit



It could be a great time for all involved.... 

Involved!


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

I dunno, Perhaps there was too much advertising and fanboys and brewing discussions were frowned upon?

tnd


----------



## yardy (19/11/11)

Perhaps you're a pond life turd who was got at by a naughty uncle.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (22/11/11)

Its like a bloody funeral on here tonight!

Efnet ppl! get into it!


----------



## daemon (22/11/11)

I might make a guest appearance... later tonight


----------



## Cocko (2/12/11)

WOW!

Maybe it was my BB mention.... its '_really_' rockin in here...


----------



## mika (3/12/11)

Didn't seem that way to me, looked to filled by a bunch of people who need their mouths washed out with soap... I was shocked !


----------



## Silo Ted (3/12/11)

Cocko said:


> WOW!
> 
> Maybe it was my BB mention.... its '_really_' rockin in here...



Maybe it was the flapping wings of skin dangling down to your knees, CockMan . Have you eaten your soup? 




mika said:


> Didn't seem that way to me, looked to filled by a bunch of people who need their mouths washed out with soap... I was shocked !



You sound like a ****.


----------



## Screwtop (9/12/11)

Fri Night Bump! Are you game???????????????


----------



## troopa (9/12/11)

cant connect ARRGH


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/12/11)

theres a couple on here tonight


----------



## yardy (30/12/11)

chat room is full of pricks, avoid it.


----------



## yardy (30/12/11)

i mean it.


----------



## Screwtop (30/12/11)

Stay away, bunhc a cnuts!


----------



## yardy (30/12/11)

comb down mate, your vice bruises are showing.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/11)

yardy said:


> comb down mate, your vice bruises are showing.


 :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (30/12/11)

safe trip tomorrow cobber, remember, kick from the knee.


----------



## Tony (30/12/11)

Please come to chat

I say so!

This is an order


----------



## Tony (30/12/11)

We dont swear..... or talk about chappo


----------



## Tony (30/12/11)

Yardy made me......... im a captive prisioner...............HELP................ Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Screwtop (30/12/11)

So many can't cop it!


----------



## yardy (30/12/11)

it's not very PC, quite shocking some of the banter in there I'll tell you.


----------



## Tony (31/12/11)

someone said... "darn it"..... so i left.

pigs!


----------



## Jazman (31/12/11)

CBF


----------



## WarmBeer (6/1/12)

Tumbleweeds...


----------



## bradsbrew (6/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Tumbleweeds...



Ah good ol tumbleweed, that brings back some memories 



Cheers


----------



## donburke (6/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Ah good ol tumbleweed, that brings back some memories
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




i cant get in,



went to efnet, typed in my name and channel #ahb then login,just goes all white and hangs



any idea ?


----------



## bradsbrew (6/1/12)

donburke said:


> i cant get in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep Phil told us his version of the story and we have banned you from chat. ****


----------



## donburke (6/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Yep Phil told us his version of the story and we have banned you from chat. ****




dont believe the ****


----------



## WarmBeer (6/1/12)

RTFM


----------



## Screwtop (6/1/12)

Firing tonight, cop it if ya skin is tough enough :lol:


----------



## Mattress (6/1/12)

got a new computer yesterday and it wont let me go on chat.

Says it has blocked the program because it can't verify the publisher. I don't get a choice.
Looks like Skynet has started making decisions for me. The end is nigh

Computer says no. :angry:


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/12)

you using java?? as if I click yes it is asking me to block the chat lol so click no or get a IRC I use xchat but on linux


----------



## yardy (6/1/12)

some excellent brewing tips on chat tonight :icon_cheers: 








if you stick whole watermelons in your arse and ferment those bad boys with bakers yeast in a hot tent.....


----------



## cam89brewer (6/1/12)

I never even realised there was a chat room... wow. i'm a little slow.


----------



## keifer33 (6/1/12)

yardy said:


> if you stick whole watermelons in your arse and ferment those bad boys with bakers yeast in a hot tent.....




....you get this?


----------



## Mattress (6/1/12)

keifer33 said:


> ....you get this?



Man, she's cute


----------



## yardy (6/1/12)

lolhaha


----------



## Mattress (6/1/12)

OK, so this is getting serious

My internet security (Norton 360) will not let me log on.

I have downloaded Xchat but is doesn't recognise aussiehomebrewer.com
What do I have to do to access chat.

I agree I'm totally useless when it comes to computers, so any help would be appreciated


----------



## InCider (6/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> Firing tonight, cop it if ya skin is tough enough :lol:



I don't have skin, I have krausen.


----------



## InCider (6/1/12)

Mattress said:


> OK, so this is getting serious
> 
> My internet security (Norton 360) will not let me log on.
> 
> ...



Mattress.. your problem is windows, and Norton is it's mother in law... download Ubuntu and install it. You'll never go back.

Stu - what did Don Burke do? Did he do a Wrenny?


----------



## keifer33 (6/1/12)

Mattress said:


> OK, so this is getting serious
> 
> My internet security (Norton 360) will not let me log on.
> 
> ...



What internet browser do you use? If its firefox try and download Chatzilla as an addon
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/12)

I think the server is irc.efnet.org/6667 then the channel is #ahb

Oh yes norton is a ****. had it once and its twice as hard as a virus to get rid of. Hope it lets you get in there some way


----------



## InCider (6/1/12)

InCider said:


> Mattress.. your problem is windows, and Norton is it's mother in law... download Ubuntu and install it. You'll never go back.
> 
> Stu - what did Don Burke do? Did he do a Wrenny?



Stu? He's a fag. Brad is the man with answers... what did that **** do?


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/12)

don burke is a chat secret you dont come on you will never know!!


----------



## WarmBeer (6/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> RTFM






kelbygreen said:


> I think the server is irc.efnet.org/6667 then the channel is #ahb
> 
> Oh yes norton is a ****. had it once and its twice as hard as a virus to get rid of. Hope it lets you get in there some way


It's not on efnet any more, RTFM.

Nothing worth going on there anyway, it's like tumbleweeds...


----------



## kelbygreen (6/1/12)

its the prison chat thing but I havnt changed mine and it connects I think it has a few goes  wont show me the real link as it goes threw a few then connects and then it dont show what its connected to

its worth going on if you wanna be called a ****


----------



## InCider (6/1/12)

I wanna be a cunning stunt, I'm a punk... getting on now...


----------



## donburke (7/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> don burke is a chat secret you dont come on you will never know!!



yes, what goes on chat stays on chat


----------



## sp0rk (7/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's not on efnet any more, RTFM.
> 
> Nothing worth going on there anyway, it's like tumbleweeds...



irc.prison.net seems to be a mirror of efnet
i connect to efnet to get to the room...


----------



## yardy (7/1/12)

crickets and tumbleweeds tonight...


----------



## WarmBeer (13/1/12)

Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K


----------



## matho (13/1/12)

very strange it's old sckool tonight


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/12)

matho said:


> very strange it's old sckool tonight



Only cause your old! h34r: 

Chap Chap


----------



## matho (13/1/12)

no chappo your old mate here's a recent photo of you looking over your harem


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/12)

Immediately kicked of by some Gay F-c-er!

Prolly the most power he's ever had in his life........other than directing traffic at the local tip :lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> Immediately kicked of by some Gay F-c-er!
> 
> Prolly the most power he's ever had in his life........other than directing traffic at the local tip :lol:
> 
> Screwy



I was about to contribute to the Chap Chap Fan Club's wafflings but it looks like it's all under control. :lol: :lol: 
Onya Chap Chap! :icon_chickcheers: 

TP


----------



## ShredMaster (13/1/12)

keeps telling me it cant get an ident response and then proceeds to ban me a few connects later...


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (13/1/12)

Bloody startup error with java...


----------



## Cocko (13/1/12)

How do get onto chat?

I am sure I would be good at it.....


----------



## Mattress (13/1/12)

Cocko said:


> How do get onto chat?
> 
> I am sure I would be good at it.....




Mate,
from what I've seen of you on chat you only know one phrase


----------



## Cocko (13/1/12)

*Said Phrase*


----------



## MadMax (13/1/12)

What is chat?


----------



## Cocko (13/1/12)




----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/12)

MadMax said:


> What is chat?






Cocko said:


> View attachment 51639




Stay away from that cocko bloke though......he's got trouble written all over him. He also has "I suck cock" on his left cheek written in nicko pen.

Cheers


----------



## donburke (20/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Stay away from that cocko bloke though......he's got trouble written all over him. He also has "I suck cock" on his left cheek written in nicko pen.
> 
> Cheers




phil jones is in the house


----------



## kelbygreen (20/1/12)

GO PHIL!


----------



## donburke (27/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> GO PHIL!



currently conducting interviews for the job of pissboy at brads franchise of 'hookers'


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/1/12)

a bit quiet in here tonight folks.......... or is it too early?


----------



## Fish13 (28/1/12)

a little there is no one in there so it is just tumble weeds


gee thought it would be buzzing with all the thread closures of late


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/12)

So who did say there was no cnut in there??????????????


----------



## Pennywise (3/2/12)

Tried to get in but keeps telling me username already in use. Pretty sure I'm the only Pennywise on AHB, though I've no idea how this shit works so maybe I'm a little on the slow side


----------



## Cocko (3/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> Tried to get in but keeps telling me username already in use. Pretty sure I'm the only Pennywise on AHB, though I've no idea how this shit works so maybe I'm a little on the slow side



Go to: http://www.efnet.org/

Enter your name + chat address:

kaPOW!


----------



## matho (3/2/12)

Pennywise said:


> Tried to get in but keeps telling me username already in use. Pretty sure I'm the only Pennywise on AHB, though I've no idea how this shit works so maybe I'm a little on the slow side


yeah but your not the only pennywise on the IRC, usually it just adds numbers to the end of your name but there is a limit to the length of your name so maybe it can't add the numbers


----------



## daemon (3/2/12)

Chat.... it's where all the cool kids are.


----------



## yardy (9/2/12)

too early for friday chat ?


----------



## yardy (10/2/12)

it's goin off like a frog in a bloody sock in the chat, fair dink !


----------



## TasChris (11/2/12)

Woke up with my head on the desk beside the keyboard at 2:30am. Back was killing me needed a piss bad..
Last thing i remembered was having to close one eye to read the screen. Looks like the other eye closed shortly after.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## kelbygreen (11/2/12)

lol lucky I left when I did then! was already getting a bit messy.


----------



## donburke (11/2/12)

TasChris said:


> Woke up with my head on the desk beside the keyboard at 2:30am. Back was killing me needed a piss bad..
> Last thing i remembered was having to close one eye to read the screen. Looks like the other eye closed shortly after.
> Cheers
> Chris




chat tends to do that to you


----------



## yardy (11/2/12)

hope there wasn't any cnunts with potty mouths, that just fcucking spoils it for all the good people.


----------



## TasChris (11/2/12)

yardy said:


> hope there wasn't any cnunts with potty mouths, that just fcucking spoils it for all the good people.


I think the potty mouths may have shocked me into unconsciousness


----------



## yardy (17/2/12)

that you cocko ?


----------



## Fish13 (17/2/12)

bloody cocko!


----------



## Cocko (18/2/12)

WTF? 

What is chat?


----------



## ShredMaster (18/2/12)

Cocko said:


> WTF?
> 
> What is chat?



PM me mate, again. I won't tell.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/3/12)

Ummmmmmm, Bump!

Come on guys........


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Ummmmmmm, Bump!
> 
> Come on guys........




Fugorffff!


----------



## InCider (2/3/12)

It's not chat it's grooming !


----------



## donburke (3/3/12)

awfully quiet, no doubt a few will be making last minute checks on their floats for the mardi gras


----------



## Pennywise (10/3/12)

Here I am looking for some casual pleasure and all I get is wind through the trees


----------



## Screwtop (17/3/12)

Tehehe!


----------



## Screwtop (6/4/12)

Homo's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/12)

I've never been on the chat, Mike, does it feel like someone whispering in your shell-like ear or something?


----------



## kelbygreen (6/4/12)

might not be whispering or a voice but it is prob wet with something lol


----------



## DKS (6/4/12)

I used to go on chat a while back. Just tried again to see. Seems too hard and dangerous to my computer so opted out not to participate.

Is there anyting worthwhile there nowdays or just essoteric banter and BS. My puter tells me its risky so me no go. I am extremely paronoid of on line nasties.

Whats happened to chat? it used to be a good go to place.Is it safe nowdays?
Daz


----------



## kelbygreen (6/4/12)

its safe its just the java shit the forum uses, not sure why it says its unsafe (maybe not security certified?) I use IRC chat client and it works fine


----------



## Tony (6/4/12)

Its as safe as screwy's crotch


----------



## HBHB (7/4/12)

DKS said:


> I used to go on chat a while back. Just tried again to see. Seems too hard and dangerous to my computer so opted out not to participate.
> 
> Is there anyting worthwhile there nowdays or just essoteric banter and BS. My puter tells me its risky so me no go. I am extremely paronoid of on line nasties.
> 
> ...



Wear a condom ......... safe chat.


----------



## DKS (7/4/12)

HBHB said:


> Wear a condom ......... safe chat.


Just put on my condom and tinfoil helmet. Updated computer, adobe, Java, restart and tried Chat.
No luck, error messages. "This page has errors" etc etc. Too hard. Relax & have a homebrew. Black IPA noice.
Daz


----------



## winkle (7/4/12)

DKS said:


> Just put on my condom and tinfoil helmet. Updated computer, adobe, Java, restart and tried Chat.
> No luck, error messages. "This page has errors" etc etc. Too hard. Relax & have a homebrew. Black IPA noice.
> Daz


We've never seen Chap Chap since he wore one' they just make it easier for the CIA to track you dude  
Don't walk on the cracks on the footpath neither.


----------



## kelbygreen (7/4/12)

make sure you click no on the java warning or it wont let java connect.


----------



## kelbygreen (27/4/12)

get on pricks!


----------



## dougsbrew (27/4/12)

kelby has ulterior motives...


----------



## matho (27/4/12)

no Im not going to get on a prick klb, I just don't swing that way


----------



## kelbygreen (27/4/12)

yeah but you are taking advantage of them!


----------



## Screwtop (27/4/12)

Right!!!!

Thats it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (27/4/12)

bought time you c&#ts showed up!


----------



## homebrewkid (27/4/12)

and to think i have avoided chat for years what fun i have missed


----------



## kelbygreen (4/5/12)

get on chats! FFS wed nights is better then fridays now!!! wake up people!!! get the **** on chat!


----------



## Droughtmaster (4/5/12)

what chat where i type like im pissed BUURp


----------



## Screwtop (29/6/12)

Well, it's Fri Night and I'm on it!!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (29/6/12)

You mean 'Log on'

"Chat' means just that... may be wrong.


----------



## Spiesy (29/6/12)

Cocko said:


> You mean 'Log on'
> 
> "Chat' means just that... may be wrong.



p.i.


----------



## brad81 (29/6/12)

I laughed, I cried, I threw up.

In all seriousness though, maybe a shit talk channel and a serious discussion channel should be setup.

Cocko to be banned from option 2 for life.


----------



## Cocko (29/6/12)

I wasn't even on chat!

WTF!


----------



## jyo (29/6/12)

I thought you were the other Brad. I feel used now... <_<


----------



## brad81 (29/6/12)

You mean you saw a name on a broswer chat and you thought it was the same person?

Or am I on sarcasm level 30 right now?


----------



## jyo (29/6/12)

brad81 said:


> You mean you saw a name on a broswer chat and you thought it was the same person?
> 
> Or am I on sarcasm level 30 right now?



You just look different from your picture, _Brad_.


----------



## Cocko (29/6/12)

Ok, I _may_ have been on chat for little bit..

h34r:


----------



## brad81 (29/6/12)

Ahhh good fun. See you gents next Friday


----------



## Cocko (29/6/12)

Some get it, some don't.

See you there.


----------



## rotten (30/6/12)

Lamo fellas, this is not the bad thing it's meant to be :lol:


----------



## matho (10/8/12)

well, its friday night and its very quiet


----------



## Batz (10/8/12)

Well I'm there as well tonight......my apologies


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/12)

Not for me tonight, working on road tomorrow with students so 0% BAC  Beers tomorow night for me!


----------



## kezza (10/8/12)

just tried to log on but it wont open


----------



## Batz (10/8/12)

Screwtop said:


> Not for me tonight, working on road tomorrow with students so 0% BAC  Beers tomorow night for me!



You need another job.


----------



## matho (10/8/12)

thats a shame screwy
its not so quite now


----------



## dougsbrew (10/8/12)

kezza said:


> just tried to log on but it wont open




were you promted with any warning message such as if you continue some damageing to software blabla microsoft stuff


----------



## rotten (10/8/12)

I didn't worry about such warnings and went back to my schoolyard days


----------



## Cocko (10/8/12)

rotten said:


> I didn't worry about such warnings and went back to my schoolyard days



Maybe some maturity would lift the room!

SOO never logging in as I assume there is swearing yeah?


----------



## matho (24/8/12)

its friday night


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/9/12)

gonna give this shit a good old bump......

its saturday. fathers day eve. get on it and get the **** on chat!!!


----------



## gunbrew (1/9/12)

Ahh Wallace, 

I'm 2 pints in 5.8% and can't make chat work.

It's saying java error.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/9/12)

gonna give this shit a good old bump......

its saturday. fathers day eve. get on it and get the **** on chat!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (13/10/12)

get on fers


----------



## dougsbrew (13/10/12)

i cant get in, must be my vista software..


----------



## seravitae (13/10/12)

what's the server again? austnet is empty, but i think we don't use that server anymore?


----------



## sp0rk (14/10/12)

It's on EFNet
every day i'm idlin'...


----------



## kelbygreen (14/10/12)

or prison.net


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/11/12)

BUMP!!!! Come on guys.......... the internet is boring without you guys........


----------



## Droughtmaster (24/11/12)

went there noone talks ,,,,,,,,,,,been there 5 times tonight noone talks


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/11/12)

nawwwwww!


----------



## matho (11/1/13)

so AHB will be down for a while, why not come on to the chat 

http://www.efnet.org/

in the webchat login box enter your nickname and in the channel box enter #ahb

cheers steve


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/13)

Stay off chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's not for sofcocks!

Screwy


----------



## Cocko (12/1/13)

Screwtop said:


> Stay off chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's not for sofcocks!
> 
> Screwy




You would know.

ST.


----------



## TasChris (15/1/13)

Helllooooooooooo


----------



## Cocko (15/1/13)

Oh dear - How things have/will change.....

Heres to the good old days! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (16/1/13)

well your not in ya [email protected]$%


----------



## Tony (26/1/13)

Seems we cant get into chat any more.

There is the 20 person limit active...... probably a lot of people logged in and not using it.

or its broken???

If your not using it folks, log out cause there is a 20 person limit unfortunately


----------



## goomboogo (26/1/13)

Tony said:


> Seems we cant get into chat any more.
> 
> There is the 20 person limit active...... probably a lot of people logged in and not using it.
> 
> ...


The guess is that it's broken. The full sign has been up all day and I'd be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/13)

Use IRC


----------



## Tony (26/1/13)

sp0rk said:


> Use IRC


good point


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/13)

I would have stuck around later, but I've gotta go annoy the mrs with my manflu


----------



## Malted (26/1/13)

sp0rk said:


> Use IRC


What does this mean? I just want to press the chat button and make it work. Can I do something else to make it work?


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/13)

Google mIRC
Download/install the program, then Log into the server and channel you want
The details for where the ahb channel is, are further back in the thread (computer is off so i can't just grab them Sorry)


----------



## dougsbrew (26/4/13)

you can hear the wind whistle through the chat room these days.


----------



## GuyQLD (26/4/13)

That's because the cool kids are on IRC. That and that new menu no longer tells me when people are in the web chat. I used to be in both but I often forget to use the web chat now.


----------



## Cocko (26/4/13)

Is there chat?


----------



## GuyQLD (26/4/13)

We're still on irc.efnet.org #ahb for those who know their way around an irc client. Otherwise the webchat is up there.. somewhere.


----------



## Yob (26/4/13)

Cocko was banned for wearing skirts


----------



## Cocko (26/4/13)

Yob said:


> Cocko was banned for wearing skirts


I have outstanding legs is all.


----------



## Yob (26/4/13)

agreed, they are sensational until they turn into a cont


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

Yob said:


> agreed, they are sensational until they turn into a cont


 That's 3 beers, yeah?


----------



## fletcher (26/4/13)

cocko's a massive c#nt


----------



## WarmBeer (26/4/13)

fletcher said:


> cocko's a massive c#nt


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

Oh u!


----------



## dougsbrew (26/4/13)

bum said:


> Oh u!


the bill is in the mail.


----------



## Yob (26/4/13)

well.. I was thinking 2.5 ft off the ground and above...


----------



## sillyboybrybry (26/4/13)

I like the idea of chat. I can offend people and it wont be up on a forum for ever!


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

I'm not sure that you understand how chat works.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (26/4/13)

Oh I understand how chat works. And unless some one takes screenshots it refreshes over time


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

I'm not sure you understand how AHB chat works.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

posting in the chat thread.


----------



## Cocko (5/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> posting in the chat thread.



Me too.


----------



## bum (5/6/13)

Good chats.

Something about rice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/6/13)

This is great.


----------



## Cocko (5/6/13)

Rice is great.


If it is not too ricey... I like rice but NOT when it is ricey.


Just sayin.


----------



## jyo (6/6/13)

When I was a kid I used to think that rice was the stems of a plant cut up into tiny little pieces by a machine.

But it is actually a seed.

Blew my mind.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/13)

and then there was terrified wheat


----------



## sp0rk (6/6/13)

toasting in an epic bread


----------



## bum (6/6/13)

That's much butter.


----------



## bum (7/6/13)

AHB chat is back.

I wonder if they understand what they'd done?


----------



## Spiesy (7/6/13)

good chaps


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

i used to use it for a bit, until i came on and was verbally molested by cocko. then i started doing to others what he'd done to me. it was a sad cycle.

i kinda liked it, but it permanently scarred me.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/6/13)

fletcher said:


> was *verbally* molested


Interesting. Tell me of this oral chat room you inhabit.


----------



## bum (7/6/13)

He was _literally_ molested.


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

you're right bum. wrong word.

it was a cun-tageous affair, warmbeer. so much blasphemy and ridicule. i was addicted.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/6/13)

lit•er•al•ly (ˈlɪt ər ə li) 

_adv. _
*1. * in the literal or strict sense:  What does the word mean literally?
*2. * in a literal manner; word for word:  to translate literally.
*3. * actually:  The city was literally destroyed.
*4. * in effect; in substance; virtually.

So, was it option 2, or option 3?


----------



## bum (7/6/13)

*5**.* witty wordplay based on another word with a shared root; a pun: Bum's pun was literally totes awesome.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/6/13)

*6**.* well-crafted ambiguity unfortunately neglected due to current state of mind; a hangover: Warmbeer's Thurs night was literally totes awesome.


----------



## of mice and gods (14/6/13)

I was going to start a new thread but thought I'd get flamed.. anyway it was going to go like this..

'FMD! (just made a new acronymn, the last two words are Me Dead), there is a chat function? I'm not sure if I want to but I'm pretty bored so why not.. anyone else keen? I think we should re-instate Friday Night Chat Night, unless you've got something better to do than drink beer, at home, in front of your computer talking to strangers.

So I'm there in the chat now. I saw a guest come, I said hello etc, they said nothing and left.. that's not fun.'

..anyway, true story. I'm there now if you want to talk to or abuse each other in real time!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/13)

Is there a dress code?


----------



## of mice and gods (14/6/13)

As long as you're dressed, and it doesn't even have to be a dress.


----------



## of mice and gods (14/6/13)

and if you right click and go open in new window/tab.. you can even keep reading more interesting shit or watching red/youtube.


----------



## sp0rk (14/6/13)

*cough*getintotheIRCchannelinstead*cough*


----------



## of mice and gods (14/6/13)

The few and the proud;


5 Online Chat Users




of mice and gods


QldKev


sp0rk


tones0606


Tony


----------



## thedragon (21/2/14)

Bump.

The last time anyone was on chat was that night in January when Glot started a new thread complaining about people starting new threads. 

Glot hasn't been seen since that night. 

Why doesn't anyone use chat anymore? Cocko? No. We go there hoping for Cocko.


----------



## Cocko (21/2/14)

.


----------



## verysupple (16/3/14)

I'm bumping this thread because I can't be the only one around here that gets bored and wouldn't mind blowing some time talking sh*t about beer (or anything else if beer isn't the topic of choice at that particular time).

I say, let's bring back the chat. It'd add something a little extra in making this place feel like a proper community (which this place may have been lacking recently).


----------



## Forever Wort (18/3/14)

I have gone in there two or three times but it is always empty.


----------



## Wilkensone (18/3/14)

If be keen for some chat room action, good way to kill some time for sure!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

You need to get on IRC #ahb.


----------



## Wilkensone (18/3/14)

I'm sorry but I have no idea what that means >.


----------



## warra48 (18/3/14)

It's the Chat Room, as far as I know.

The Chat link at the top bar works for me, although I rarely see anyone in there.

I think there is another method of getting into it, but as I'm without a fixed abode for another 4 weeks yet, I'm using free internet at the library. I don't have access to my usual computer, so can't give you the link.


----------



## sp0rk (18/3/14)

Download mIRC or whatever other IRC client you'd like to use
log onto irc.efnet.org and then join the channel called #ahb
Or you can do it from the net right here http://www.efnet.org/ and enter the channel on the left and your nickname

I'm usually in there from when I get home from work until late (and most of the weekend), it's a lot more lively than the built in chat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

The old board was direct linked to IRC...this new one isnt


----------

